
Ten crypto predictions from the co-founder of the Blockchain Research Institute - iamben
https://qz.com/1171977/ten-2018-predictions-from-the-founder-of-the-blockchain-research-institute/
======
justherefortart
This thing is one of the biggest scams I've seen in my lifetime. Also
comparing it to Bretton Woods is hilarious. A monetary system that lasted what
10 years before it failed?

Maybe that was intentional.
[https://www.imf.org/external/about/histend.htm](https://www.imf.org/external/about/histend.htm)

